# من يحقق رقم المبيعات



## samia11k

صباح الخير 
عندما نتحدث عن رقم المبيعات هل فعل *التحقيق* يعود على صالة الرياضة أم على الزبونة في هذه الجملة​ 
80% de chiffre d'affaire de la salle de gym -fitness danse *apporté par la clientèle féminine*
و إليكم ترجمتي 
ثمانون في المئة من رقم المبيعات الذي تحققه صالة الرياضة/ الزبونات


أشكركم مسبقا


----------



## ayed

*أهلاً وسهلاً ساميه*
*حسب الجملة يعود الفعل إلى الصالة الرياضية*
*لأن بها شباك تذاكر مثلاً يبيع موظفوه التذاكر على الزبائن *
*فالزبون يدفع إذن فهو خاسر لايحقق شيئاً أما مكتب الصالة الرياضية فهو رابح إذن فهو يحقق مبيعات* 
*أليس كذلك؟*
*هذا ما يظهر لي والله أعلم*​


----------



## samia11k

ayed said:


> *أهلاً وسهلاً ساميه*​
> 
> 
> *حسب الجملة يعود الفعل إلى الصالة الرياضية*
> *لأن بها شباك تذاكر مثلاً يبيع موظفوه التذاكر على الزبائن *
> *فالزبون يدفع إذن فهو خاسر لايحقق شيئاً أما مكتب الصالة الرياضية فهو رابح إذن فهو يحقق مبيعات*
> *أليس كذلك؟*​
> *هذا ما يظهر لي والله أعلم*​


 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أياد 
مفهوم ... و لكن في هذه الجملة أين سأضع كلمة زبونة و كيف أوظفها في الجملة العربية لكي تؤدي المعني الفرنسي ؟؟ا​


----------



## ayed

*أنا لا أتحدث الفرنسية ولذا قد لا أحسن وضع الكلمة في موضعها الصحيح*​


----------



## samia11k

ayed said:


> *أنا لا أتحدث الفرنسية ولذا قد لا أحسن وضع الكلمة في موضعها الصحيح*​


 

  شكرا على كل حال


----------



## ayed

samia11k said:


> شكرا على كل حال


* دعيني أحاول على أقل تقدير*
*ثمانون بالمئة من رقم المبيعات الذي تحققه صالة الرياضة النسائية/صالة الرياضيات*​


----------



## samia11k

ayed said:


> *دعيني أحاول على أقل تقدير*
> 
> 
> *ثمانون بالمئة من رقم المبيعات الذي تحققه صالة الرياضة النسائية/صالة الرياضيات*​


 

 كمحاولة على أقل تقدير_ قد أحسنت صنعاً​ناجحة من حيث المعنى و منها توصلت إلى الجملة التالية:​ 
*تحقق صالة الرياضة النسائية ثمانين في المئة من رقم المبيعات*
** 
*أشكرك مجدداً*​


----------



## ayed

samia11k said:


> كمحاولة على أقل تقدير_ قد أحسنت صنعاً​
> 
> 
> ناجحة من حيث المعنى و منها توصلت إلى الجملة التالية:​
> *تحقق صالة الرياضة النسائية ثمانين في المئة من رقم المبيعات*​
> 
> *أشكرك مجدداً*​


*صحيح *
*لقد سررت لتوصلك إلى الحل أخيراً*
*أو ربما تكون الجملة :*

*ثمانون بالمئة من رقم ا لمبيعات حققتها صالة الرياضة النسائية*
*أهل فرنسا أدرى بنهر السين*
​


----------



## elroy

​
ولكن الجملة الفرنسية لا تفيد أن الصالة الرياضية هي بالضرورة "صالة رياضية نسائية" بل تفيد فقط أن هذه النسبة من المبيعات تم تحقيقها بفضل اشتراك النساء، أي أنه من الممكن أن يكون مصدر النسبة المتبقية من المبيعات هو اشتراك الرجال في نفس الصالة الرياضية.
​​


----------



## samia11k

elroy said:


> ولكن الجملة الفرنسية لا تفيد أن الصالة الرياضية هي بالضرورة "صالة رياضية نسائية" بل تفيد فقط أن هذه النسبة من المبيعات تم تحقيقها بفضل اشتراك النساء، أي أنه من الممكن أن يكون مصدر النسبة المتبقية من المبيعات هو اشتراك الرجال في نفس الصالة الرياضية.


 
                                  بالفعل ما تقوله صحيح و أعتقد أن مفتاح الجملة هي عبارة 
 بفضل اشتراك النساء
   ترددت في البداية في استعمال عبارة بإقبال الزبونات علي المركز و لكن أرى أن الأصح هو ما اقترحته  ​




*٨٠٪من مبيعات مركز الرياضة و اللياقة البدنية  و الرقص تَمَّ تحقيقها بفضل اشتراك النساء*​



*شكراً لك*​


----------



## samia11k

ayed said:


> *صحيح *​
> 
> *لقد سررت لتوصلك إلى الحل أخيراً*
> *أو ربما تكون الجملة :*​
> *ثمانون بالمئة من رقم ا لمبيعات حققتها صالة الرياضة النسائية*
> *أهل فرنسا أدرى بنهر السين*​


 

                                                                                                                                                       إليك الترجمة الأصح و الأقرب إلى معنى الجملة الفرنسية:

*٨٠٪من مبيعات مركز الرياضة و اللياقة البدنية و الرقص تَمَّ تحقيقها بفضل اشتراك النساء*​


----------



## cherine

اسمحي لي بملاحظة بسيطة: صالة الألعاب الرياضية (أو مركز اللياقة البدنية) لا *يبيع*. لذا أقترح ترجمة الجملة كالتالي:
80 % من أرباح مركز اللياقة البدنية/صالة الألعاب الرياضية... مصدره النساء.
أو: مصدره الاشتراكات النسائية.​


----------



## samia11k

cherine said:


> اسمحي لي بملاحظة بسيطة: صالة الألعاب الرياضية (أو مركز اللياقة البدنية) لا *يبيع*. لذا أقترح ترجمة الجملة كالتالي:​
> 
> 
> 80 % من أرباح مركز اللياقة البدنية/صالة الألعاب الرياضية... مصدره النساء.
> أو: مصدره الاشتراكات النسائية.​


 

مرحباً شيرين
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الملاحظة و على اقتراحك الوجيه. بالفعل إن مركز اللياقة البدنية لا يبيع مُنتجات بل يُقدم خدمات للزبائن لقاء ثمن مُحدد. و المصطلح الذي تباينت عليه الآراء في ترجمته هو 
رقم المبيعات)ييييي ي).chiffre d'affaires
*أليس من الممكن قول : ﻤﺒﻴﻌﺎﺕ* ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻊ ﺃﻭ *ﺍﻟﺨﺩﻤﺎﺕ ... لقد صادفت في نصوص موازية عدة عبارات كقيمة مبيعات السلع و الخدمات، ضريبة مبيعات الخدمات *
في النهاية الخدمة تباع أيضا كالسلعة ... 
هل في رأيك عندما نتحدّث عن _*سلعة*_ نوظف مصطلح _*مبيعات*_ و عندما نتحدث عن _*خدمات*_ فإننا 
بالضرورة سنوظف مصطلح _*أرباح ؟*_​ 
*Bénéfices: علماً بأن : أرباح تقابلها في اللغة الفرنسية*​ 

80% du chiffre d'affaires de la salle de gym -fitness danse *apporté par la clientèle féminine*​


----------



## djamal 2008

Good morning;

May I bring to your attention theses corrections.

Du chiffre d'affaires, you would say.


----------



## samia11k

cherine said:


> اسمحي لي بملاحظة بسيطة: صالة الألعاب الرياضية (أو مركز اللياقة البدنية) لا *يبيع*. لذا أقترح ترجمة الجملة كالتالي:
> 
> 80 % من أرباح مركز اللياقة البدنية/صالة الألعاب الرياضية... مصدره النساء.
> أو: مصدره الاشتراكات النسائية.​


 


djamal 2008 said:


> Good morning;
> 
> May I bring to your attention theses corrections.
> 
> Du chiffre d'affaires, you would say.


 

Yes, that's true
Thank you djamal

"du Chiffre d'affaires"


----------



## cherine

أهلاً سامية،

نعم بالطبع، معكِ حق في معنى كلمة أرباح بالفرنسية، ولكني لم أستطع التفكير في بديل أفضل. نعم، الخدمات تُباع، ولكني لم أتقبل عبارة "مبيعات مراكز اللياقة البدنية"، وإن كان هذا لا يعني أنها خطأ. ما رأيك في استخدام "دخل": فنقول: 80% من دخل مراكز اللياقة البدنية؟​


----------

